# Recommendations for Financial Adviser Please



## superslim (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, newbie here 

Hello everyone, thanks for reading my post! I had a good look at the forum before becoming a member and was impressed with how active it is, the quality and rapidity of responses to questions posted and the breadth of topics discussed.

OK that's it with the congratulatory back-slapping. My question is, can anyone recommend a financial adviser please (for tax/financial/inheritance planning) who is conversant with both UK and Spanish matters. If it's face-to-face advice I am looking for someone in the Malaga/Almeria/Granada triangle, but if it can be done by post/internet/'phone then the location is immaterial. Either route is acceptable to me.

Thanks


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

superslim said:


> Hi, newbie here
> 
> Hello everyone, thanks for reading my post! I had a good look at the forum before becoming a member and was impressed with how active it is, the quality and rapidity of responses to questions posted and the breadth of topics discussed.
> 
> ...


I can put you in touch with mine, just pm me if you want his number.


----------



## superslim (Feb 14, 2014)

kurt85 said:


> I can put you in touch with mine, just pm me if you want his number.


Hi and thanks for taking the trouble to respond kurt85.

I'm a new member and can't send PM's yet, so please post the details (name, firm, tel no, website) to this thread. It may well help others anyway.

Thanks again


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

superslim said:


> Hi and thanks for taking the trouble to respond kurt85.
> 
> I'm a new member and can't send PM's yet, so please post the details (name, firm, tel no, website) to this thread. It may well help others anyway.
> 
> Thanks again


No worries, his name is Bryan Wawman, works for deVere, number is 670334426, if you say Kurt gave you his details 

All the best 

Kurt


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck with that - in our years here we have never been able to find a truly OBJECTIVE advisor who could speak with authority on both countries' tax and finance and legal systems. The safeguards concerning disclosure of interest and the policing of who can describe himself as an 'independent' advisor which have been introduced in the UK over recent years do not exist here.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola a todos 

I have always used Blevins Franks; I used them before I came to Spain in 2002, and they´re still around. 

Now the caveat; You are the only person that is totally interested in your money. It must be your decision based on the facts presented then investigated more. There are many sharks around with Ponzi schemes. 

Davexf


----------



## superslim (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your replies and for the caution expressed. We are reasonably 'aware' - in a financial sense at least - and have used IFAs in the past, both for advice and for EO business.

We used Blevins Franks ourselves about 11 years ago in preparation for our move out here, and found their advice useful although to be honest our asset pot doesn't really stretch to the sort of solutions they recommend, but it may be that they are the most appropriate people to go back to. I just assumed there were other reputable professionals in the field who were active out here, but perhaps there aren't. Living where we do in splendid, rural isolation, we assume that everything's different out there in 'civilisation'!


----------



## angiebrooks11 (Feb 28, 2014)

superslim said:


> Hi, newbie here
> 
> Hello everyone, thanks for reading my post! I had a good look at the forum before becoming a member and was impressed with how active it is, the quality and rapidity of responses to questions posted and the breadth of topics discussed.
> 
> ...


Hi good luck with your search for a good IFA. Always best to go on personal recommendation. I've met Keith Littlewood at Blacktower in Javea and he seems very conscientious and honourable and takes his job very seriously. /SNIP/ But if you do find a good one in the Granada area do please let me know :fingerscrossed: Angie


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nwill67 said:


> Hi Angie
> How can I contact you concerning the above


when you both have enough posts you will be able to access the PM facility


----------



## angiebrooks11 (Feb 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> when you both have enough posts you will be able to access the PM facility


How many posts do you need to do in order to access the PM facility?


----------



## angiebrooks11 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Ark Pensions - Dalriada*

We now have more Ark victims coming forward and it is important that everyone who has been scammed by this fraud contacts their member of parliament. Out of 55 MP's only two have agreed to become active and take up their constituents' interests with the government. There are at least 487 members of the Ark Pensions schemes and the more who join the action group the more likely it will be that the financial advisers who sold these illegal schemes can be claimed against, and the more likely it will be that a decision will be reached as to whether the payments are repayable or taxable. As it stands they are both.

Angie


----------

